# Bundesliga 01-02 November



## A_Skywalker (Oct 30, 2008)

Bayer Leverkusen v Wolfsburg
 31/10/2008 19:30 GMT
  1.85 3.40 3.75 All Bets (26) 
Bayern Munchen v Bielefeld
 01/11/2008 14:30 GMT
  1.20 5.50 12.00 All Bets (26) 
Cottbus v Schalke 04
 01/11/2008 14:30 GMT
  4.50 3.40 1.70 All Bets (24) 
Hannover 96 v Hamburger SV
 01/11/2008 14:30 GMT
  3.20 3.20 2.10 All Bets (25) 
Hoffenheim v Karlsruhe
 01/11/2008 14:30 GMT
  1.45 3.75 6.75 All Bets (26) 
VfB Stuttgart v FC Koln
 01/11/2008 14:30 GMT
  1.60 3.60 5.00 All Bets (25) 
Werder Bremen v Hertha Berlin
 01/11/2008 14:30 GMT
  1.70 3.40 4.50 All Bets (26) 
Bor. Dortmund v Bochum
 02/11/2008 16:00 GMT
  1.60 3.60 5.00 All Bets (26) 
Bor. Monchengladbach v Eintracht Frankfurt
 02/11/2008 16:00 GMT
  2.20 3.20 3.00 All Bets (25)


----------

